
Give me your feedback - vStrauss
http://zurich.voog.com
======
ColinWright
Looks gorgeous. But ...

I have _no_ idea what this is for, or why I should bother clicking or hovering
anywhere.

There is no hook, no narrative, no promise of a reveal.

Closed.

